# Special Program Today



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 5, 2006)

For all those interested in NCT as compared to CT should check out Dr. White's program today. My pastor Tom Wells along with PB's own Rich Barcello will be on. Here's the link:

http://aomin.org/dividingline.html

05 October

Special Program Today

Whoa, change of plans. Tom Wells has agreed to join Chris Arnzen and Richard Barcellos to discuss New Covenant Theology vs. Covenant Theology on Iron Sharpens Iron today at 3pm EDT, and we will be providing our facilities to assist, so you can call 877-753-3341 and listen to the program as well at the regular DL URL (www.aomin.org/dllive.ram).


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 5, 2006)

did anyone catch the broadcast?


----------



## Ivan (Oct 5, 2006)

Nope...working.


----------

